# Uk Freestyle?



## Shaderon (Feb 26, 2007)

Can someone help me with something please?   An old aquaintance told me last week that he used to do "UK Freestlye" sparring but doesn't know anything else wbout what it might be called.  I didn't have much time to talk to him so I didn't ask what style it resembled.  

Has anyone any ideas?  I can't see it being boxing as he was mainly a Japanese style martial artist and didn't like the boxing style.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder if it's related at all to "American Freestyle", a term I never really understood myself...


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

in the uk at least, the term freestyle usually means a lack of kata/ forms and a mixture of other styles thrown in. i.e.  jkd is a freestyle to many.


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 15, 2007)

I had some friends in the U.K. that used to do Freestyle tournament Karate.  They basically explained it to me as a mixture of several styles of Karate and TKD with some very basic kickboxing.  It was a "modern" style that was geared primarily towards tournaments as the name would suggest and it involved katas from whatever karate style that could win them tournaments.  Thats all I know...


----------

